# Crusty Eyes



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

The new dove buck has crusty eyes today.

I bleached everything he was in contact with, seperated him from the other two mice, and put him by himself with plenty of food and clean water. What can/should I do for him? I don't really want to lose another one of the newbies (though the first one did not have any symptoms - just sudden death).


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you can use this in drop or ointment form or drops for the eyes.Available in generic form as chloramphenicol drops,doesn't need to be a brand and kept in the fridge so you need to ask for drops or ointmemt to treat conjunctivitis.
http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100003107.html


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Unfortunately he didn't make it over night... and it wasn't the infection. :/

Apparently I did not properly seal his lid, he got out, and started climbing up the bars of the rat cage. I'm sure you can guess how that turned out.

I feel like I'm having another string of bad luck... really frustrating. And he was my hubby's favorite, too. :/


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

does get deflating when you have a run of bad luck.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

does get deflating when you have a run of bad luck.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

does get deflating when you have a run of bad luck.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh Bella, I'm so sorry to hear that!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, dear! I'm so sorry! Somehow, it's worse when you lose one pet to another. I've had escapees end up in the guinea pig cage, and that's never good, either.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

That is very sad. Hopefully that will be the last of your bad luck tho and things will settle down back to normal! Chin up


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I've had that happen twice...once I should have known and the other time, I couldn't have prevented it no matter what. It's horrible and the guilt is a pretty awful thing. Please know you have my sympathies and stay strong.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Keona (Jul 2, 2013)

On the subject
I just had my first litter and they are 1.5wks old and I noticed their eyes starting to open just a little but one has a funny eye it looks weird around the eye and maybe a little crusty they have never left the paper nest which is in a plastic tank and made of nothing but paper what should I do?


----------

